# bought 53 lbs of pork belly at..



## kingt36 (Mar 8, 2014)

Restaurant Depot yesterday...now I've got to decide if I want to wet brine or dry cure it. I'm thinking I'll try a few lbs both ways and see which I like the best. 

What are some of your preferences for those options and other flavor add-ons? 

I'm excited..


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 8, 2014)

Your exited? I am fixing to get shopping rights at Restaurant Depot. I am peeing my panties over here..lol. I aint never seen a belly for sale at Kroger. I think there is going to be a big bright new world out there.  Now its a long way off and deep in the Hood. Wonder whats up with that?  I have made buckboard bacon out of butts one time but it winded up tasting like a country ham. Musta done something wrong.  I would try it both ways. I betcha either variant be better than  Rath from the store. Kindly keep us up to speed on it. Thanks.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 8, 2014)

Most butchers will order a case of bellies for you.  They normally want you to order the entire 3 belly or 5 belly case depending on who they order from.  Asian markets will also have large quantities of pork belly available.   My problem is finding the extra thick bellies from the heritage breeds.


----------



## fished (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm in the process of doing my first belly bacon.  I got them at an asian market called MT Market.  I have done BBB before and everyone liked it.  I can't wait to taste the belly bacon.  I do a dry cure.  I haven't done the brine yet.  So far I have been very pleased with the dry cure.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 9, 2014)

Well yall have got me hot to make some. I got the big pit all rigged for cold smoking jerky..not sure how it would know if somebody slipped a pig belly in there huh? Who has the good recipe? Thanks.


----------

